

Rightsholders tire of takedown Whac-A-Mole, seek government help  - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/05/rightsholders-tire-of-takedown-whac-a-mole-seek-govt-help.ars

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I repeatedly don't post links to PDFs here on Hacker News because I know that
despite clear copyright notices they will be uploaded to scribd, resulting in
a lengthy and time-consuming clog-dance to get it taken down.

Some of them might be interesting, but I'm not going to get involved in that.
It would be interesting to put several links here, get them sucked up to
scribd, issue the takedown notices, and then see if scribd really does honor
its "Three Strokes" policy and ban HN from uploading.

But life's too short.

I won't be posting PDF links here.

~~~
jacquesm
Scribd does honour takedown notices (I recall cperciva's comment:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=960179>, even if it did apparently take
some time to get it done).

A bigger problem is that they will take resubmissions of content that they've
already taken down in the past.

That's pretty cheap of them, they could easily avoid that extra work for the
authors.

------
yanw
They don't like the only sensible bit of the DMCA.

